

Dr. Fill computer solver at 2014 American Crossword Puzzle Tournament [video] - dbloom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ZlFr18dck

======
dbloom
Here is the paper about Dr. Fill that was published in the Journal of
Artificial Intelligence Research, if anyone is interested in a far more
technical explanation:

[https://www.jair.org/media/3437/live-3437-6039-jair.pdf](https://www.jair.org/media/3437/live-3437-6039-jair.pdf)

